# The HT3 Redfish Team Tour



## V-Bottom

HT3 OutDoors-Professional Tournament Trail (RT3)

 see HT3 outdoors.com

 Oct 18/19 2008 Slidell, La.

 Weighin Services Provided by (TBA)

 possibly Tx City,Tx very own Ed Matthews and the

 "Coastal Bend Weigh Team"


----------



## V-Bottom

* Now for the great news, HT3 Professional Tournament Trail will be coming to Texas. A representative from HT3 has given me and my weigh team ,the go-ahead in picking 3 dates, 3 sites, for the Texas HT3 Championship "Redfish Qualifying Trail". I will be seeking ur advice on locations to host the trail/weighins. One will certainly be in the Galveston area. Where? I am involving the public on this, after all, it's for U and Texas. Qualifiers will be heading to Slidell, La. for the Tours Championship Tournament. The format will be released to me soon asap. U can check out the web site at www.HT3outdoors.com, and get a basic idea of HOW it will be conducted.*

* A HOSTING AREA (TBA), or launch facility, that may consider hosting a particular event, email and send attachments to: [email protected]. My team will be seeking a Trl. Sales Company that would sponsor an enclosed cargo trl. (16ft.) from now until mid-Sept. Any one wanting to assist in sponsoring this trl. we may be able to put ur logo on it ( u supply) to give u some exposure. Serious inquiries ONLY. We have to act fast. Three events prior to Mid-Sept. will be a significant feat. Want to help??? Lets go.......Ed in Texas City.....PM and I will give a # to call. Thanx Texas *


----------



## V-Bottom

* June 28/29th Kemah, Tx will be the location for the 1st "Ht3 Outdoors Professional Redfish (Tx Trail) Tour. The first of 3 Tournaments Middle Coast Event in Matagorda, Tx*
*Aug.2/3 At Russells. The Lower Coast event will take place Sept. 6/7th Location TBA soon. Stand by for important details regarding these Qualifying Tournaments. The Championship Tournament will be held in Slidell, La. Oct. 18/19th*

* See www.HT3outdoors.com Rt3 column. The dates etc. shown are for Florida only. Our info will be updates on Tournament411 section soon.*


----------



## jb1585

*Rules*

Hey Ed,

How about getting a good list of rules. I checked there website and they dont say wether its boat only or wading and several other points. Can you try to post up a full list.

Thanks


----------



## V-Bottom

* I sure will. Will email Pat in Florida. He goes by Redmerc on this site. I know some things are very foggy and I have been asking to "bend" a few. He hasn't replied as yet. I will see. Thanx for the inquiry. See ya the 31st! Ed*


----------



## Team Ranger Bob

*Ht3*

Guys read their rules closely and look to see how the events that are already scheduled other than in Texas go.
They came to Redfishing through criticism of other events and have only held one event that I know of and have had about three format changes maybe four on their web site.
Hopefully they will get it right and we can welcome another good tour to Texas.
HT3 is very experienced in holding Bass tournaments.

Ranger Bob


----------



## V-Bottom

* I will hopefully find out "soon", if these events will STILL take place in Tx. Florida will have to iron out some wrinkles and respond. Standing By!!!*


----------



## redmerc

Ranger Bob, thank you for your input and accurate critisism...  Truth is we have in the past probably tried to please too many and be all things to all people and that's probably a mistake.

We want Texas to be involved but it is 20+ hours away from us so we are hiring a local, very qualified group to handle our Texas events so that those that may want to can participate.

Our format is now set, it is 1, 2 or 3 man teams, 500.00 per event per team, 30.00 membership per angler and each event will be 2 day tournaments with all teams fishing both days. Total 2 day weight will determine place.

Our championship will be in Slidell as that is about 1/2 way between texas and florida, maybe next year we can bring it on out to texas, I personally would love to and our main sponsor, Wave Worms would like to see it too.

We are a catch and release tour, therefore any vessel used in catching redfish must have a livewell and recirc pumps capable of keeping 2 big texas reds alive. If you check out our rules page and have any questions we would be happy to answer them for you and would love to allow you guys to "shape" your tour the way you like. As long as it remains consisitent with what other anglers are having to do in order to qualify for the championship.

Thank you again for your input and I apologize we can't be all things to all people, some may like what we do and some may not but such is life, you guys that wade and kayak, etc. I have the upmost respect for, you have to be among the most enviromentally friendly anglers, but we have to make sure than anglers from all states compete under the same criteria.

Thank you again for your input...... http://ht3outdoors.com/?page=redfishrules


----------



## redmerc

Tried to edit my post but it said I waited too long.. just wanted to add, we payback 1 in 6 and first place on 60 teams entered is $ 15,000.00... also, there is a 25.00 optional big red pot at each tourney that pays back 1,000.00 on 60 boats for the single biggest tournament redfish...


----------



## V-Bottom

* Ok fellow anglers. That about says it all. I will ADD this.......ONLY two (2) events will be held in the Tx Trail. First one, June 28 & 29th under the bridge in Kemah, Tx., next to the Kemah Boardwalk. #2. Matagorda, Tx. at Russells Aug 2 & 3rd*
* Capt.s meeting will be the Friday before each event. Locations TBA*
* also: Weighin bags will be furnished by Ht3 OutDoors (10 bags will be on hand). *


----------



## Mike77015

Is this date set in stone? That is the same date as Redfish Series.


----------



## br1006

Definately need to look at your dates! Texas Redfish Series continues to get bigger and bigger and you wont have any boats show up if you dont change your dates!

What is up w/ the 2 or 3 person team rule? That seems like an odd rule IMO.


----------



## redmerc

*June*
5-7th Texas Oilman's Invitational Charity Fishing Tournament - Matagord
5th Lady and Her Tramp Most Spots Lady's Tournament - Port Mansfield 956-944-2354
12-14thFLW Redfish Series - Venice, LA
14thToast the Coast Fishing Tournament - Rockport - [email protected] 
14th Arabia Shrine Sportsmen's 4th annual fishing tourment - Texas City - Boyd's One 
18-22nd Houston Summer Boat Show - Reliant Center - http://www.houstonboatshows.com/ 
21st Lingerie on the Bay Tournament - Matagorda Fire Station
21st"Speck"tacular Xtreme 2 Fishing Tournament Series - Galveston, TX
21st "Speck"tacular Future Stars Free Kids Fishing Tournament - Galveston, TX
28th Texas Redfish Series - Port Lavaca - Port Lavaca Lighthouse Beach

*July* 12th"Speck"tacular Xtreme 3 Fishing Tournament Series - Baycliff, TX
12th"Speck"tacular Future Stars Free Kids Fishing Tournament - Baycliff, TX
19th Texas Redfish Series - Rockport - Rockport Beach Park
26thGalveston Redfish Series - Galveston, TX

*August* 9-10thTexas Redfish Series Championship - Kemah - Kemah Boardwalk 
15-17th Oh Boy! O'Berto Redfish Cup - venue TBA
21-23rdFLW Redfish Series - Rockport, TX
30th Galveston Redfish Series - Galveston, TX

*September* 1stCCA Star Tournament ends
20thGalveston Redfish Series - Webster, TX
25-27thFLW Redfsh Series - Cocondrie, LA
26-28th Oh Boy! O'Berto Redfish Cup - venue TBA


From the looks of it, there are not any dates available for this year.... :-(


----------



## redmerc

BR you missed one.. its not 2 or 3... it's 1, 2 or 3.... you already have plenty of 2 man team tourneys you don't need anymore... looks like there isn't any dates anyway... but trust me until you've competed alone and beat the field like Manny Perez did in Lafitte, http://www.ht3outdoors.com/?page=article&id=41 ...you don't have any idea what it takes and how awesome it is... the 1, 2 or 3 just gives anglers the choice... thats all... you decide how, when and where you want to fish, you a big boy, no one needs to tell you how many you can have in YOUR boat....  If you got big ones and think you can beat the field, fish alone and win all the 15k, if you need help then fish with someone else and share the expense and prize money.... It's a 2 fish per boat limit regardless.. You choose how big a chunk you want to bite off....


----------



## Rob S

I would be interested in fishing the kemah leg, but I'm fishing the texas redfish series out of port lavaca that weekend. 

Are the dates flexible?

Rob


----------



## redmerc

Rob, look above and you tell us...  We're flexible but looks like unless you want to fish on wed and thursday there are not available dates....


----------



## V-Bottom

Sent an email to HT3 Outdoors this morning. Original may be posted by Pat later. Due to the controversy involving dates w/ Tx in the Tournament Trail, emails from various anglers on this site, myself and my Team have decided to back away from assisting HT3 in this endeavor. I appreciate HT3 Outdoors asking me and my Team, to be involved w/ their cause. It was an Honor just to be asked. Maybe next year. To all, Good luck this year in whatever Tournament you participate in. Be safe, God Bless and Take a Kid Fishin'.


----------



## redmerc

Nice try Ed, you and your guys would of done a great job we are sure. It was a long shot buddy and you gave a great effort... No biggie, seems Texas has plenty of redfish tours to choose from and nothing wrong with that, it's great for the sport... good luck to you and your team Ed and again, thanks.... any of you guys that like to hit the highway, come to Biloxi or Slidell and hook up with us, it'll be blast for sure...


----------

